# AMBER BALL 1.9 B7 4 .75 " 1950'S



## karenandgordonmyers (Mar 17, 2007)

WITH SCREW LID DOES ANY ONE KNOW WHAT THIS IS ?
 IT WILL HELP US OUT GREATLY 
 WE JUST FOUND THIS BALL JAR TODAY DIGGING IN OUR DUMP .


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (Mar 17, 2007)

PIC 2 OF THE BOTTOM OF THIS JAR


----------



## capsoda (Mar 18, 2007)

Instant coffee jar.


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (Mar 18, 2007)

could you tell us are there any more ball jars that the company made that arent in the red fruit book
 thank you 
 karen,gordon myers


----------



## bobclay (Mar 18, 2007)

Hi Karen,

 I agree with cap...instant coffee or maybe Ovaltine jar. Ball made consumer containers for thousands of customers over the years. Fruit jars probably accounted for less than 5% of their yearly overall glass production. 

 Almost all of the amber glass Ball made at the Hillsboro, Illinois plant (with the exception of the "dropped a" olive amber and amber Perfect Masons made in Muncie during the late teens or early 20s) The amber pint and half gallon Perfect Mason jars with the cups measurements on the sides were produced at Hillsboro sometime between late 1956 and 1960. (these jars have the 'open B' script, which changed to the 'closed B' script in 1960)

 Other actual fruit jars Ball made for other customers can be found at this thread from earlier this year:

Ball made fruit jars (with other names)

 Bob  []


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (Mar 19, 2007)

thanks both of you for the information and for the web site bobclay 
 bobclay do you know any information about the date that it was made and the value ?
 sign karen,gordon myers


----------



## bobclay (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi Karen,

 Age would be sometime between 1933 and 1960. That's just going by the script style used. Judging by the knurling on the base, probably the latter half of that range, most likely the 50's sometime.

 Since it isn't a fruit jar, and I don't know of anyone that just collects other glass containers for color or shape, I'd say the value would be minimal at best. Now if it had the original label and lid, that might be a different story.

 Sorry!  []

 Bob


----------



## woody (Mar 20, 2007)

Here is a brief history of the Ball corporation.

http://www.ball.com/page.jsp?page=40


----------

